# Problème avec le wifi ipod touch.



## joetflo (14 Avril 2009)

Hello,

J'ai recu mon ipod touch en cadeau samedi dernier. Tout étais niquel, le wifi aussi etc etc. Dimanche j'ai recu du monde à la maison, et beaucoup d'ordis se sont connectès, environ 5 tout le week-end (dimanche et lundi), et j'ai remarqué du dimanche matin que mon ipod touch ne trouvais pas ma borne wifi à plus de 1 ou 2 metres.. Alors que la veille je pouvais me connecter de l'autre bout de la maison!!! Je me suis donc dit que cela n'étais que la faute aux ordis connectès! J'ai retenté du lundi soir, mais toujours rien... Le wifi marche, mais si je reste à coté du routeur :/ Je ne capte rien si je m'éloigne! L'ipod touch ne trouve pas de réseau... J'ai tenté de me connecter à mon travail, et meme probleme.. C'est donc un problème de l'ipod je suppose.. J'ai réinitalisé les paramatres réseau dans " réglagles " et re-synchronisé l'ipod.. mais sans succès...
Je ne sais pas quoi faire  

Merci,
A tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Il y a énormément de témoignages d'utilisateurs qui ne captent pas bien le wifi avec le Touch sur ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/ipod-touch-antenne-wifi-pitoyable-234351.html

Tu pourrais peut-être témoigner la bas et trouver quelques pistes d'explications!...


----------

